# Now Pilot, Now Drive, Union Atlas or Union Falcor



## Volcomsurfing (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi,

I am debating on purchasing Now Pilot, Now Drive, Union Atlas or the Union Falcor (2018) to pair up with my GNU Mullair 155 and my Arbor Iguchi 159 (boots Burton Ion). I currently have the Now Select bindings (2015) and I love the confort and the surfy feel of them but they are a little bit soft for my riding style. I also have the Union Force (Asymbol 2016) and I also love them but they give me foot pain compared to the Now bindings after a long day of riding. I am an intermediate rider and I would say that I am an all mountain freestyle/freeride type of rider. I ride the hole mountain and backcountry alot (powder, side hits, jumps, tree runs, etc..), I also hit the park and pipe regularly. Let me know what type of bindings you would recommend or if you have any experience with those bindings.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

I own the Atlas and actually used them on my 1st gen Mullair of the same size. Amazing pairing esp for freeride/carving. Initially had the Forces on them, and it was decent but I preferred the increased response in the Atlas. Def recommend them. Drives are pretty responsive too and are a very snug binding, the 2016 one at least which was the last model I rode. GL.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

On a Mullair I'd probably be running Drives. But I am really intrigued by the Falcor. It's wicked simple looking, I like the idea of the Forged Carbon fork in the highback, light, I like the new straps, and It's called the Falcor. Hopefully I have the chance to ride them soon.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I picked up a set of the Falcors this year, and have only ridden them once so far, but first impression is very good. The new Exoframe Air ankle strap is very responsive without being restrictive or overly stiff. The previous Exoframe strap I had on my Ultras last season, and which are on the Atlas this year, SUUUUUUCK. It also has canting and minidisk. I do want to try a new set of Drives at some point, because the new strap appears to be much better, similar to the ones on my Katanas. I was not impressed with the first couple version of the IPO/Drive straps.


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

Triple8Sol said:


> I picked up a set of the Falcors this year, and have only ridden them once so far, but first impression is very good. The new Exoframe Air ankle strap is very responsive without being restrictive or overly stiff. The previous Exoframe strap I had on my Ultras last season, and which are on the Atlas this year, SUUUUUUCK. It also has canting and minidisk. I do want to try a new set of Drives at some point, because the new strap appears to be much better, similar to the ones on my Katanas. I was not impressed with the first couple version of the IPO/Drive straps.


Damn, I was just looking at last years Ultras cos I found some for a decent price, I thought the straps looked like they would be super comfy... Glad I read this before finding out the hard way


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

a_human said:


> Damn, I was just looking at last years Ultras cos I found some for a decent price, I thought the straps looked like they would be super comfy... Glad I read this before finding out the hard way


I'm sure someone out there might not mind, or even like them, but I came from riding Burton hammockstraps on my Genesis X, Genesis, Malavitas, and Cartels for the past couple years, so it was an obvious step down.


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

Triple8Sol said:


> I'm sure someone out there might not mind, or even like them, but I came from riding Burton hammockstraps on my Genesis X, Genesis, Malavitas, and Cartels for the past couple years, so it was an obvious step down.


Interesting, what did you think of them compared to Unions regular ankle straps? (the chunky padded narrow ones) I thought those exoframe straps looked pretty similar to Burtons straps


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Triple8Sol said:


> a_human said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I was just looking at last years Ultras cos I found some for a decent price, I thought the straps looked like they would be super comfy... Glad I read this before finding out the hard way
> ...



How would you compare the falcors to the gen x?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

a_human said:


> Interesting, what did you think of them compared to Unions regular ankle straps? (the chunky padded narrow ones) I thought those exoframe straps looked pretty similar to Burtons straps


Union has a range of traditional padded straps. I'm not much of a fan, but there's nothing really wrong with them, at least on the Asymbols and Yawgoons.



jstar said:


> How would you compare the falcors to the gen x?


Pretty similar although the GenX has just a slight edge in comfort with the hammockback and the smoothest ratchets out there. That said the Union toe strap seems to grip better than the older Burton rubber toe caps.


----------



## Volcomsurfing (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you guys for the feedback. I think I narrowed it down to the Now Drive and the Union Falcor. I went to my local shop and the Falcor are super light compared to the Drive. The straps on the Falcor looks more comfortable than the Drive and in the past my toe straps from my Select were always falling down compare to my toe strap of my Force. I am still debating between the two, I love the comfort, surfy feel and no foot pain of the Now but the Falcor looks pretty interesting. I wish I could demo both of them.


----------

